# poly mailers + stickers?



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm just getting started on my infant/toddler/girl apparel line. It seems as though the most suggested packaging for shipping is to use a poly mailer. I've read the threads from those of you inquiring about whether it is possible to print onto the poly mailers but budget-wise, I want to focus on selling clothing and not super fancy packaging for now.

I was planning to use a sticker showcasing my brand logo on the poly mailer and wanted some feedback on this. Cool? Tacky? Any of you do this? 


Thanks!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I personally don't like it but that doesn't mean much  I just use blank cheap poly mailers from Gatorpack.com. Sure the printed bags are a nice touch but I've ordered from some big retailers and received my clothes in a blank mailer. If it was a box maybe someone would keep it around but a mailer bag goes right in the garbage.

Once you get bigger and have large profits it might be a nice touch but starting out I think your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't see why a sticker and a poly mailer wouldn't work. Unless it's a purchase from a really fancy place that makes packaging part of the experience, most people don't notice the packaging all that much. They're generally more interested in what's inside the package. I think you'll be find with your plan.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

We are just starting out and ran into the same concern. Custom mailers are not only pricy, but you need to order a few thousand at a time. We are still growing so we cannot spend the money there. However, what we have done and it looks really great is to buy a large stamp with our logo on it. The stamp is about 6"x2" and only cost $45 with the ink pad. We're now using this on our mailers and our small bags for our events. It looks really custom and gets the job done for a very small amount compared with the other.
Good Luck!


----------



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

someoneshero said:


> We are just starting out and ran into the same concern. Custom mailers are not only pricy, but you need to order a few thousand at a time. We are still growing so we cannot spend the money there. However, what we have done and it looks really great is to buy a large stamp with our logo on it. The stamp is about 6"x2" and only cost $45 with the ink pad. We're now using this on our mailers and our small bags for our events. It looks really custom and gets the job done for a very small amount compared with the other.
> Good Luck!




This is a great idea, thanks! So you use this stamp on a poly mailer and it comes out nicely? What kind of bags do you use at your events if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

someoneshero said:


> The stamp is about 6"x2" and only cost $45 with the ink pad.
> Good Luck!



Where did you order this from? I haven't looked into this option yet but any suggestions? (Not sure if I can ask that directly on the forum so if it is a no-no, I'm sorry!) 

Thanks.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

No problem. I think it is ok to post where I get my items from, as long as I am not self promoting my stuff. We had the stamp custom made at Rubber Stamps - Custom Rubber Stamps Starting at Only $2.95. All you do is pick a stamp size and then upload your logo. They make a custom stamp and send it your way. 
We are actually using the high quality Tyvek mailiers available at Uline. This is where I buy my shopping bags as well. They are the kraft paper with the twisted paper handle. And they only cost us $48 for 250 of them. Brown Paper Gift Bags, Kraft Shopping Bags in Stock - ULINE
I hope this helps!


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a great option. My only question would be, does the ink used for the stamp dry on the poly bags or would it smear? I'm curious if anyone's actually tried this on poly bags.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

RIIR said:


> This is a great option. My only question would be, does the ink used for the stamp dry on the poly bags or would it smear? I'm curious if anyone's actually tried this on poly bags.


It may depend on the ink you use. However, I will try it on a poly bag later today and let you all know!


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry guys. I thought I had a poly mailer around here somewhere, but I could not find it. I can say that the stamp looks great on anything I have placed it on so far.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

I found a poly-mailer and gave it a try. After it dried, I dabbed it with a paper towel and it didn't transfer. However, it would still smear. I hope this helps!


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to try this and the feedback...definitely helps!


----------



## Peregrine (Feb 5, 2011)

I have experience in this area. You want a hand stamp, butyl rubber, quick dry ink with thinner/cleaner. They can be very large if wanted. Any good stamp manufacturer should be able to help you out.


----------

